# أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!



## قلم حر (21 مايو 2007)

*هنري: لم أعتنق الإسلام و أبو تريكة موهوب* 
GMT 7:30:00 2007 الأحد 20 مايو 
جلال محمد جلال 
*بعد مشاركته في مهرجان اعتزال وليد صلاح الدين*
*هنري: لم أعتنق الإسلام و أبو تريكة موهوب*​

*




*​ 
*هنري مع وليد صلاح و الفنان تامر حسني*​ 
*جلال محمد جلال _ إيلاف :* خلال المؤتمر الصحافي الذي عقد بالأمس في فندق "الفور سيزونز" بالقاهرة قال النجم الفرنسي ونجم الأرسنال الإنكليزي"تيري هنري" عقب مشاركته في هرجان اعتزال لاعب الأهلي "وليد صلاح الدين" أنه لم يعتنق الإسلام على عكس ما يشاع عنه، ورغم ذلك فهو يكن كل الإحترام والتقدير للدين الإسلامي وللمسلمين جميعاً، ويدعوا الجميع إلى دراسة القرآن الكريم والتعمق فيه، وأكد "هنري" أن علاقته الجيدة مع العديد من أصدقائه المسلمين أعطت إيحاءاً بأنه قد اعتنق الإسلام وهذا لم يحدث .
*وكانت شائعة* اعتناق "هنري" للاسلام قد انتشرت منذ فترة كبيرة وإزدادت مع نهاية الموسم الكروي الماضي حينما أقدم على السجود على أرض ملعب الأرسنال القديم "الهايبري" في آخر مباراة تقام على الملعب قبل الإنتقال للملعب الجديد "ملعب الإمارات"، ولكن اتضح أن "هنري" كان يقوم بتقبيل أرض الملعب ولم يكن يقصد أن يؤدي الحركة ذاتها التي يقوم بها عدد كبير من اللاعبين المسلمين في أرض الملعب حينما يسجدون شكراً لله على إحراز هدف أو تحقيق إنتصار .
*في الوقت الذي* ذكرت فيه مصادر صحفية و إعلامية صحة ما تررد حول إعتناق تيري الإسلام و لكنه يخشى البوح بذلك نظرا للمعاملة السئية التي يتعرض لها المسلمين خاصة بعد أحداث 11 سبتمبر.
( في حال تكرار الموضوع ......أرجو أن يتم حذفه ) .
رابط الموضوع بالكامل :
http://65.17.227.80/ElaphWeb/Sports/2007/5/234901.htm​


----------



## Scofield (21 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!*


هههههه فكرتنى بقصة أسلام كاكا
احلى حاجة فى المسلمين انهم كذابين و بيصدقو كذبهم و شكلهم بيكون وحش قووووووووووووووى لما نجيب من مصادرهم كذبهم:t33:


----------



## قلم حر (21 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!*

ربنا يهديهم و يبطلو تصديق كل اٍشاعه .....على الأقل .....و يجعلهم يفكرو و يبحثو صح قبل ترويج اٍشاعات و يصدقوها .
شكرا لمرورك أخي الحبيب .
رابط آخر للخبر :
http://www.kooora.com/default.aspx?showarticle=21748&obj=3000642


----------



## فداك روحي يارسولي يامحمد (21 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!*

 

اخي ..

 لا داعي للقيل والقال وكثر الكلام .. 

اذا كان اسلم .. فقد هداه الله كما هدى الكثيرين قبله 

ممن غاصوا في مستنقع الشهوات وخاضوا في ارتكاب المحرمات 

ولكنهم اهدتوا  الى دين الحق ونور الاسلام 

الذي لن ولم ينطفئ بأذن الله .. 


اسأل الله لكم الهدايه جميعا ً ..


----------



## amali (21 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!*



قلم حر قال:


> *هنري: لم أعتنق الإسلام و أبو تريكة موهوب*
> GMT 7:30:00 2007 الأحد 20 مايو
> جلال محمد جلال
> *بعد مشاركته في مهرجان اعتزال وليد صلاح الدين*
> ...




لا يا اخي انه بالفعل اعتنق الاسلام 

http://forum.yallakora.com/ShowPost.aspx?PostID=8729

ان الله يهدي من يشاء


----------



## amali (21 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!*



قلم حر قال:


> *هنري: لم أعتنق الإسلام و أبو تريكة موهوب*
> GMT 7:30:00 2007 الأحد 20 مايو
> جلال محمد جلال
> *بعد مشاركته في مهرجان اعتزال وليد صلاح الدين*
> ...




لا يا اخي انه بالفعل اعتنق الاسلام 

http://forum.yallakora.com/ShowPost.aspx?PostID=8729

ان الله يهدي من يشاء


----------



## amali (21 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!*

شوفو هنري و هو ساجد

الله يزيد في امة سيدنا محمد


----------



## amali (21 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!*

شوفو هنري و هو ساجد

الله يزيد في امة سيدنا محمد


----------



## amali (21 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!*

روح الامل فداك يا رسولي

شوفو هندري و هو سااااااااجد يحمد الله

اللهم اهدي عبادك

اختكم اموووووووولة


----------



## اسيا (21 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!*

الله عليك حبيبتي امووووووووولة غالية وشاطرة دايما 

الله يوفقك


----------



## amali (21 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!*

ربنا يخليكي ليا يا اسيا يا رب

و كل بنات المنتدى 

عجبتك صورة هنري


----------



## فداك روحي يارسولي يامحمد (21 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!*

*






^
^


آلله  آكـبـر  ..=) 

وكأني به يدعي ربه قائلا ً  :

 اللهم اني احمدك واشكرك واشكرك واشكرك واثنـي عليك 

ان هديتني الى الحق واخرجتنـي من الظلمات الى النور 

وكأنه يقول ياليت قومي يعلمون بحلاوة الايمان وصدق دين الاسلام

 لذي جـآء به خير الخلـق والانـام محمــــد خاتم الرُسل وسيـد ولد ادم 

شفيع الناس يوم القيامه عليه افضل الصلوات والتسليم الى يوم الدين 

^
^

رائع امووله .. استمري =) *


----------



## samer12 (21 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!*

 ههههههههههههههههههههه 
الله يشفيكي يا amali هو هيك بيكون ساجد هههههههههههههههههه
عن جد انت مو طبيعية


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (21 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!*

همه هيك بيصدقوا كذبتهم

و مبين الصورة انه بيقبل الارض


----------



## قلم حر (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!*



amali قال:


> لا يا اخي انه بالفعل اعتنق الاسلام
> 
> http://forum.yallakora.com/ShowPost.aspx?PostID=8729
> 
> ان الله يهدي من يشاء


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه !
هل لاحظتي تاريخ الكذبه القديمه ؟؟؟
هل حضرتي المؤتمر الصحفي الذي تكلم به هنري ؟؟؟
هل لاحظتي أن الموضوع حديث جدا .....منذ أسبوع ؟؟؟
هل عرفتي الآن أحد أسباب رفضنا للنقل من منتديات الجهل و التدليس ؟؟؟
هل قرأتي _ نقلا عن لسان هنري -  أنه فقط قبل الأرض بعدالهدف ؟؟؟؟
هل نقلت لكم من موقع مسيحي ( مثلا ) ؟؟
بكره تتأكدي أكثر من مصداقية منتدياتكم .
بالتوفيق .



روح الامل قال:


> يا اختي سيضلوا يكذبونا
> 
> لانهه بيكذبونا يا اختي
> 
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ,
تم الردعلى هذه الكذبه مرارا ......لكن يبدوا أن البعض يرفض أن يقرأ !



amali قال:


> شوفو هنري و هو ساجد
> 
> الله يزيد في امة سيدنا محمد


بل يقبل الأرض .
و هل فقط المسلم من يسجد أصلا ؟؟؟
لو أسلم فعلا : لكانت تكلمت اٍحدى وكالات الأنباء الكبرى عن ذلك .
لكن هناك قوم لا يصدقون كل شيء .....بدوزن تفكر أو تدقيق .
للعلم : الرابط الأول في الموضوع فيه روابط عديده فرعيه......يا ريت تقرأوها .
ربنا يهدي الجميع للحق .....و يبعد عن الجميع ظلام الجهل .
بالتوفيق .


----------



## amali (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!*

اضحكو كما تشاؤون و اهينو كما تشاؤون 

ان الله يمهل و لا يهمل



اما هنري اذا اسلم فهو سينقذ نفسه من نار جهنم التي اعدت للكافرين

انظرو انتم الى انفسكم ماذا ستفعلون يوم الححساب و العقاب 

عندها سنرى ضحكاتم الرائعة


و عن صحة خبر اسلام هنري انا اجيبلك 100 موقع يثبت ذلك​


----------



## henrik (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!*

مين ده


----------



## قلم حر (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!*



amali قال:


> اضحكو كما تشاؤون و اهينو كما تشاؤون ​
> 
> ان الله يمهل و لا يهمل​
> من أهان من ؟؟​
> ...


موقع أم منتديات اٍسلاميه ؟؟
و هل ما أوردناه من مواقع ليست تحت اٍشراف مسلمين ؟؟؟؟
لاحظ أن الخبر جديد .....و يعتمد على مقابله مباشره مع تيري هنري !!
ليس على صوره تقبيل الأرض !!!
و راجع الرابط الداخليه ضمن الموضوع الأصلي .
ربنا يهدي الجميع للحق .




henrik قال:


> مين ده


تييري هنري : المهاجم الفرنسي الشهير بصفوف الأرسنال الاٍنجليزي .
قبل الأرض ......تم تصويره .....أعلنوا اٍسلامه !!!!!!!!!!
تكلم في مؤتمر صحفي ( حاوره مسلمون ) قال أنه ليس مسلما و هو يحترم المسلمين و منهم أصدقاء له !!
لكن ماذا نقول ؟؟؟؟؟
ربنا يبعد الكذب و التدليس عن أي مكان .
فاكرين أكذوبة اٍسلام ( كاكا ) اللاعب البرازيلي في صفوف الميلان ؟؟؟
أخيرا :
وفقنا الخالق ( جميعا ) لما هو خير لنا .


----------



## Moony34 (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!*

غريبة الحكاية ديه... هي تلاكيك وخلاص؟
لما طلعت الإشاعة فرحوا وقالوا اللات و أكبر
ولما إتفضحت الكذبة رجعوا قالوا لو أسلم يبقي أنقذ نفسه من نار جهنم
كلام غريب وتماحيك فارغة


----------



## amali (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!*


----------



## فداك روحي يارسولي يامحمد (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!*

*



			قبل الأرض
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


عجبي لكم !!

ايقبل الارض شخص عاقل ؟

ام ان مستوى تفكيركم المسيحين وصل الى هذه الدرجه من السذاجه !!

ام انكم تعتقدون اننا سنصدق انه قبل الارض لمجرد انك اقصد " قلم حر " 

صرحت بذلك !! 

لا اعتقد ان هنري او اي احد  لاا يعلم ان هذه الطريقه عباره عن  سجود لله وشكر !!

فكيف يضع نفسه في هذا الموقف ان لم يكن اسلم حقا ً ...

ها يا قلم حر .. انتظرك *


----------



## samer12 (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!*



فداك روحي يارسولي يامحمد قال:


> *
> 
> 
> عجبي لكم !!
> ...


هو يعني السجود لله بيكون بأرض الملعب وهو لابس شورت وحذاء يا رجل كبر عقلك شوي روح قول هذا الحكي لأي إنسان بيفهم بيقبل منك هذا الكلام 
الرب يهديك :spor2:


----------



## BITAR (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!*

*فاكرين *
*جمال عبدالحميد لاعب الاهلى والزمالك*
* الذى قلد اللاعب الشهير بيليه *
*ورشم الصليب وقامت الدنيا *
*ولم تجلس الا ان اعلن انه*
* لا يعرف معناها؛ *
*هل تتذكروا موضوع اللاعب*
* الكبير هانى رمزى لاعب الاهلى *
*والذى كان محترف فى المانيا *
*وحكم عليه بالحبس او الغرامه*
* لانه اشار بيدة بعلامه*
* ( هاى هتلر ) *
*واعتزر لانه لا يعلم *
*معناها عند الالمان *
*وبعدين السجود اصبح للمسلمين فقط ؟!!!*
*عجبى !!!!!*
*نسى صاحب الاكذوبه*
* ان يقول وبمناسبه ان*
* اللاعب ( تيرى هنرى)*
*بمناسبه مسابقه بيبسى*
*واخد بالك بيبسى*
*بتاعن اليهود*
*موجود بمصر*
* انه زار الازهر*
* واعلن اسلامه*
* ( لزوم الحبكه )*
*ياعم روح شوف*
* ( وزير الاوقاف والمفتى بيقولوا ايه عن بول النبى )*​


----------



## BITAR (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!*

(فـــــــداك ابــــــــي وأُمــــــــي يا رسـووول آللــــــه ):bomb:
*ممكن تقول لى *
*لماذا*
*والدك ووالدتك هما فدا رسول ...*
*هما ماتوا علشان كدا انت*
*مضحى بيهم*
*ولماذا لا تقول فداك*
*نفسى*
*يارسول...*​


----------



## DODY2010 (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!*

يا روح الامل الموضوع بتاع الشماس الي اسلم فهو من تاليفكم لاني قرات جزء منة لقيتة عبط في عبط مثلا عندنا نحن المسحيون من اصغر طفل لاكبر رجل يعرف يعني الة الواحد في ثالوث ماشي وانا هعرفهالك بالتشبية مثلا مثل الشمس اسمها شمس لكنبتعطينا الضوء والنور والحرارة تبقي دي ثلاثة شمس ام شمس واحدةومثل التفاحة اسمها تفاحة ولكن لها طعم ورائحة واثلاثة صفات لها ولكن اسمها تفاحة فالذين تدعون انة شماس ويتكلم عن ثلوثنا القوس بالهبل دة ويتكلم عن الجنة بالشكل دة من منطلق مسيحي فهو لا يعرف المسيحية بتاتاولكن دة شغلكم انتم الكذب وتصدقوة وعلي فكرة اي حد بيروح عندكم علشان حاجة واحدة المشي علي سنة رسول الاسلام وهي الجنس في الدني والاخرة


----------



## althani girl (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!*

اذا هو ماسلم غيره الملااييين اسلمووو


----------



## قلم حر (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!*



amali قال:


> يا اخ المشرف اتفضل هذا المقال و ان شاء الله
> 
> حجيبلك فيديو حوار مع هنري
> 
> ...


أنا عمي لما رجع من أمريكا .......قبل أرض المطار !!!!
فهل أعلن اٍسلامه ؟؟؟
أستغفر الله !



Moony34 قال:


> غريبة الحكاية ديه... هي تلاكيك وخلاص؟
> لما طلعت الإشاعة فرحوا وقالوا اللات و أكبر
> ولما إتفضحت الكذبة رجعوا قالوا لو أسلم يبقي أنقذ نفسه من نار جهنم
> كلام غريب وتماحيك فارغة


هههههههههههه .
فعلا : تلاكيك .
حتى أنه لم ير أحدهم على أي رابط ( من الرابطين ) أو جرؤ على التشكيك بأحدهما !!
و كلهم مواقع معروفه .....وز يديرها مسلمون .
مثلا :
موقع كووره ( و ليس المنتدى ) أكبر موقع رياضي عربي ......يديره مسلمون !
و الصحفي الذي أجرى المقابله ....مسلم ( كما يظهر من اٍسمه ) .
ربنا يهديهم و يبطلول يصدقوا كل كلام بيقروه في منتديات التدليس و الكذب .



amali قال:


> حمل الفيديو وشاهد تيري هنري وهو يسجد!
> 
> 
> من هنا
> ...


يسجد ؟؟؟
هل قال أحد أن هنري لم يقبل الأرض ؟؟؟
و جايباه ليه ؟؟؟
هل نختلف على أن قبل الأرض بما يشبه السجود ؟؟
و هل الساجد تكون شفتاه على الأرض ؟
أم تشاكين للمشاركه بأي شيء ....كالعاده ؟
بالتوفيق .



فداك روحي يارسولي يامحمد قال:


> *عجبي لكم !!*
> 
> *ايقبل الارض شخص عاقل ؟*
> 
> ...


هربت من كلام هنري في المقابله ليه ؟؟؟
الصوره تقبل تقبيل الأرض و تقبل السجود .
هنري في مقابله صحفيه ......( الروابط موجوده ) أعلنها : أنا قبلت الأرض .....و أحترم المسلمين ......لكني لست مسلما !!
أحتى هذه عسيره على الفهم ؟؟؟



دكر قال:


> الحمد لله هنرى اسلم وسمى نفسه بلال
> ياليت الاخوة المسحيين يموتوا بغيظهم وتنحسر قلوبهم بالحرقة والحرمان لانى زاد عدد المسلمين ونقص عدد المسحيين
> اقول للمسحيين ابكوا كثيرا وموتو بغيظكم والاسلام منتشر فى العالم اكتر من المسيحية واليهوديه
> اللهم انصرنا على اعداء الدين واجعلنا سببا فى هداية البشر للدخول فى الاسلام امين


ردك ظريف جدا !!!
حتى الآن لم تعرف من هو الذي أسمى نفسه بلال ( على ذمة المصدر في الموضوع ) ؟؟؟
بالتوفيق .



100010001 قال:


> اذا هو ماسلم غيره الملااييين اسلمووو


و بفرض ؟؟؟
هل هذا يمنح المنتديات الاٍسلاميه و المسلمون بالكذب و التدليس ؟؟؟
هذا موضوعنا .
--------------------------------------------------------------
من تكلم عن قصة يوسف أستس :
1) ليس هذا موضوعنا !!
2) القصه مشروحه في منتدانا بالتفصيل الدقيق .
لو أردت رابطا للموضوع المفصل .....راسلني برساله خاصه ....زسأبحث لك عنه .
ربنا يوفق الجميع للحق و أبعد عنا جميعا مكائد الشيطان .


----------



## فداك روحي يارسولي يامحمد (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!*

*

ولن ترضى عنك اليهود ولا النصارى حتى تتبع ملتهم .. صدق الله العظيم 

ونحن على ذالك من الشاهدين ..

بيننا وبينكم يوم عسير 

به بإذن الله ستعرفون الحق وستعرفون الضلال الذي انتم عليه الان 

ولكن يبقى الامل موجود وندعوا لكم بالهداايه لان هذا ما علمنا 

ايه الحبيب المصطفى عليه افضل الصلوات والتسليم 

لم يعلمنا ان نسب كما تسبون انتم دين الاسلام 


بل حثنا على  النصح باللين وباللتي هي احسن 

هداكم الله ..*


----------



## BITAR (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!*



دكر قال:


> الحمد لله  هنرى اسلم وسمى نفسه بلال
> ياليت الاخوة المسحيين يموتوا بغيظهم وتنحسر قلوبهم بالحرقة والحرمان لانى زاد عدد المسلمين ونقص عدد المسحيين
> اقول للمسحيين ابكوا كثيرا وموتو بغيظكم والاسلام منتشر فى العالم اكتر من المسيحية واليهوديه
> اللهم انصرنا على اعداء الدين واجعلنا سببا فى هداية البشر للدخول فى الاسلام   امين


اسلوب شيك للدعوه الى دين الاسلام 
فبدل من موتوا بغيظكم ( لماذا لا تقلدوا الشيخ العظيم بلال )
وكمان بدل تنحصر قلوبكم ( لماذا تطمئن قلوبكم مثل الشيخ العظيم بلال) كدا تكسب ارض جديدة وناس جديدة 
وبدل من عدم تنظيم الاسره ( هتاخدوا ناس جاهزين مسيحيين طبعا) علشان يبقوا زى الشيخ العظيم بلال )
بالمناسبه انت عارف موضوع تنظيم النسل 
ده موضوع اعترض عليه المسلميين علشان يبقى العدد فى الليمون
ملحوظه:
ياترى مين هيعلن اسلامه تانى 
بعد كاكا وتيرى هنرى
اقولك احسن حاجه تجيب منتخب العالم لكره القدم وتقدمهم واحد واحد
نسيت اقول لك خد بالك ان العدد فى الليمون


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!*






برنامج البيت بيتك حينما استضاف نجم المنتخب الفرنسي ونجم نادي الأرسنال الإنجليزي تيري هينري وكأن الهدف الأسمى من اللقاء هو معرفة حقيقة تحوله إلى الإسلام، وكل طاقم البرنامج متحفز لما سوف يرد به تيري هينري حول حقيقة تلك المسألة، والملاحظ قبل التطرق لما دار في أثناء اللقاء ورده على ذلك السؤال يجب أن نسأل أنفسنا سؤال هام لماذا يشغل الدول العربية ذلك السؤال بالتحديد عن غيره من الأسئلة؟ لماذا يعتبر الدين هو هوس شعوب المنطقة، وكأن بإسلام تيري هينري سوف تحل جميع مشاكل الأمة، وكأن إسلام تيري هينري سوف يقضي على مشاكل البطالة والفقر والفساد وغيرها من القضايا المجتمعية التي تعاني منها الدول العربية، ولكن للأسف حتى بإفتراض أنه أسلم فإن ذلك لن يحل أي من تلك المشاكل.

نعود مرة أخرى لبرنامج البيت بيتك وحديثه الذي أجراه له المذيع تامر أمين، لسيأله عن حقيقة إسلامه، *ليجيب تيري هينري أنه لم يسلم إطلاقاً إطلاقاً إطلاقاً، مكرراً تلك الكلمة ثلاث مرات*


ندعوكم لقراءة هذا المقال الرائع 
*إسلام الغربيين وهستيريا الإعلام العربي/الإسلامي*


----------



## i m muslima (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!*



BITAR قال:


> اسلوب شيك للدعوه الى دين الاسلام
> فبدل من موتوا بغيظكم ( لماذا لا تقلدوا الشيخ العظيم بلال )
> وكمان بدل تنحصر قلوبكم ( لماذا تطمئن قلوبكم مثل الشيخ العظيم بلال) كدا تكسب ارض جديدة وناس جديدة
> وبدل من عدم تنظيم الاسره ( هتاخدوا ناس جاهزين مسيحيين طبعا) علشان يبقوا زى الشيخ العظيم بلال )
> ...



السلام عليكم 

هههههههه  ليه يا اخ هي بتدعيك للاسلام

ان الله يهدي من يشاء



كما قال المسيح عليه السلام

( 14 ) وقال : (( ليس كل من يقول لي يا رب يا رب يدخل ملكوت السموات. بل الذي يفعل إرادة أبي الذي في السموات )) [متى 7 : 21]


----------



## اسيا (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!*



amali قال:


> اضحكو كما تشاؤون و اهينو كما تشاؤون
> 
> ان الله يمهل و لا يهمل
> 
> ...




 اقسم بالله العلى العظيم انا اللي صبرني في هذا المنتدى الا ذلك اليوم 

اريد ان اراهم جميعا واسمع ضكاتهم الساخرة اللي كانوا يضحكوا بيها في المنتدى 

 لا تفرحوا كثيراااا سنرى من الخاااااااااااااااااااااسر


----------



## اسيا (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!*

ههههههههههههههههههههه 

متناقضين والله 

وتحاولوا تتهربوا لانه المئات كل يوم يعتنقون الاسلام 


  لان الله هاي من يشاء 

 ويوم الجمعة احنا بالجزائر في مدينة ورقلة في مسجد ا في حي لامير عبد القادر 

 اعتنق الاسلام شخص ياباني ومن قبله امراة ورجل 

ومن يريد التاكد فليسال لانكم تعرفوا الا ان تكذبونا لانكم جبناء ولا تعرفوا تردوااااااااااا

 ههه غريب والله يهديكم


----------



## i m muslima (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!*



اسيا قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> متناقضين والله
> 
> ...



اسيا حبيبتي

ان الله يمهل و لا يهمل 

حبيبتي انا جارتك يا ربي تعرفيني :smil15::smil15::smil15:


----------



## BITAR (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!*



i m muslima قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> هههههههه ليه يا اخ هي بتدعيك للاسلام
> 
> ...



*هى ياسيدى *
*لا تدعونى للاسلام *
*ولكنى كنت اعقب *
*على اسلوبها*
* المحمدى فى الحديث*
*وعايز اعرف *
*الشيخ بلال*
*قصدى تيرى هنرى*
* صلى صلاه الجمعه :bomb:*
*فين*
* يوم احتفال وليد صلاح الدين مع تامر حسنى *
* وبالمناسبه حفله بيبسى*
* الى انتوا بتقولوا*
* على*
* بيبسى *
*ان*
* اصحابها*
* يهود *
*وبلاش تكتب*
* ايات من الانجيل المقدس*
* انت لم تفهما*​


----------



## قلم حر (24 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!*

يبدو أن المسلمين يرفضوا أن يعترفو بكذب منتدياتهم و تدليسها الذي لطالما صفقوا له .....و بل و شجعوه .
ليس الكل : بل قد نقول الأغلبيه ( كمسلمين أو منتديات ).
حتى أن الكثير من الردود خرجت عن الموضوع الأصلي !
المهم :
لم يتطرق أحد لمصداقية الروابط ....فالكل يعلم مصداقيتها .....و المشرفون على تلك المواقع مسلمون أصلا .....و من قابل هنري مسلم أيضا !
فكرتنا تتلخص بجمله : قبل أن تصفقوا لكذبه أو تدليس أو ما تسمونه ( اٍعجاز ) أو حتى حقيقه بالفعل : تأكدو من منطقيه ما تقرأونه و اٍبحثوا عن مصدر مؤكد لتلك المعلومه !
حتى تقبيل أرض الملعب ........أصبح اٍعلان اٍسلام ؟؟؟؟
الجميع تهرب من التعليق على قول هنري ( أنا فقط كنت أقبل الملعب ) !!
شكرا لكل من ساهم بتوضيح الموضوع .
من أراد حوارا بالاٍسلام .... فليتفضل لقسم ( الحوار الاٍسلامي ) .
من أراد أن يحاور أو يسأل عن المسيحيه فليتفضل اٍلى :
(الرد على الشبهات) أو (الأسئله و الأجوبه ).
هنا ليس مكانا للحوار ب(الأديان ).
فقط أردنا أن نفند جزء من أكاذيب كثيره تتردد في منتديات تكذب !
أهلا بكم جميعا .


----------



## التوحيد (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!*

جزا الله كلمن يرديد ان ينشر كلمة الاسلام خيرا, 
ان كان اسلم فلقد هداه الله وان لم يكن فلعل الله يهديه.
للاسف ايها النصارى لا تعرفون عن الدين الاسلامي الا اسمه 
سوف اقوم بنشر تعاليم الدين الاسلامي في المنتدى عن قريب ان شاء الله 
وارجو ان لا يتم فصلي من المنتدى.
اما الدين الذي يقول ان الله جاء الى الارض على شكل بشر فهو دين يجب ان يتبع؟
لا اله الا اله


----------



## 3frkosh (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!*

joudi
صدقينى انت صعبانه عليا انت مغيبه تومنين بخرافات


----------



## 3frkosh (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!*

يا ريتكم تعملوا باللى بيقوله دينكم البربرى قال ايه لكم دينكم ولى دينى بصى حواليكى هتلاقى المسيحين عايشين فى سلام ومحدش بيتعرضلهم وبيبنوا كنايس براحتهم ما هو دين تسامح بقى
بصى وشوفى هل دا حالنا ولا دا حلمنا
وربنا يرشدك لطريق النور


----------



## i m muslima (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!*



قلم حر قال:


> يبدو أن المسلمين يرفضوا أن يعترفو بكذب منتدياتهم و تدليسها الذي لطالما صفقوا له .....و بل و شجعوه .
> ليس الكل : بل قد نقول الأغلبيه ( كمسلمين أو منتديات ).
> حتى أن الكثير من الردود خرجت عن الموضوع الأصلي !
> المهم :
> ...



يا اخ كما توجد مواقع و منتديات تنفي الخبر 

هناك مواقع و منتديات تقول انه اسلم

ان كان اسلم فلقد هداه الله وان لم يكن فلعل الله يهديه

و ان الله يهدي من يشاء​


----------



## BITAR (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!*



التوحيد قال:


> جزا الله كلمن يرديد ان ينشر كلمة الاسلام خيرا,
> ان كان اسلم فلقد هداه الله وان لم يكن فلعل الله يهديه.
> للاسف ايها النصارى لا تعرفون عن الدين الاسلامي الا اسمه
> سوف اقوم بنشر تعاليم الدين الاسلامي في المنتدى عن قريب ان شاء الله
> ...


تعاليم ايه الى انت هتنشرها فى المنتدى 
انت نسيت كتبت ايه فى بدايه تعاليمك المحمديه فى مشاركه ( الامن السعودى يعتقل مسن لانه كان يتحسس جسم النساء وهو يرقيهن بالقران
اذا كنت نسيت ارجع وشوف سماحه المحمديين فى مشاركتك
بالمناسبه انا جبتلك رابط الخبر
http://www.okaz.com.sa/okaz/osf/20070430/index.htm


----------



## قلم حر (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!*



i m muslima قال:


> يا اخ كما توجد مواقع و منتديات تنفي الخبر ​
> 
> هناك مواقع و منتديات تقول انه اسلم​
> ان كان اسلم فلقد هداه الله وان لم يكن فلعل الله يهديه​
> ...


كالعاده : أغلب المسلمنين يرفضون القراءه والتفكر .....لكن يحبون الرد بكثره !!
لكن ليس على جوهر الموضوع !!
نكرر : قلنا كثيرا أم منتديات الكذب نشرت تلك الأكذوبه ....و لم نقل أبدأ أنها معلومه لم تكن منتشره في منتديات الكذب و التدليس !!
نكرر: ما تم نشرهع من تلك الأكاذيب ( سابقا ) كله من منتديات و ليس موالقع محترمه موثوقه !
نكرر : الخبر لا يزال جديدا .....و جلبناه من مواقع معروفه يشرف عليها مسلومن .....و الخبر منقول عن مقابله مع هنري نفسه ...مش جار اٍبن عمة خالتو !!
أو مصادر غير مذكوره ( كعادة المدلسين ) !
و طلبنا موقعا واحدا تكلم عن هذه النقطه ........خصوصا بعد المقابله مع هنري !!
و الأهم : تحدينا من يشكك في مصداقية المواقع المذكوره !!
المهم :
لا يزال المسلم يكتب للكتابه فقط .
بالتوفيق للجميع .​


----------



## قلم حر (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!*



BITAR قال:


> تعاليم ايه الى انت هتنشرها فى المنتدى
> انت نسيت كتبت ايه فى بدايه تعاليمك المحمديه فى مشاركه ( الامن السعودى يعتقل مسن لانه كان يتحسس جسم النساء وهو يرقيهن بالقران
> اذا كنت نسيت ارجع وشوف سماحه المحمديين فى مشاركتك
> بالمناسبه انا جبتلك رابط الخبر
> http://www.okaz.com.sa/okaz/osf/20070430/index.htm


خبر معروف ......لكنه لن ينتشر في منتديات الكذب ....و لو طلعت كذبه جديده عن اٍسلام أحد المشاهير ......لأصبحت حقيقه خلال يومين ....و اٍنتشرت على النت ( كما النار في الهشيم ) .
أما من يريد أن يشرح الاٍسلام :
فلتفضل للقسم المخصص ( الحوار الاٍسلامي ) و تذكر أن ( الكوبي بيست للمواضيع ممنوع في الأقسام الحواريه ) .
نتمى أن تكون دارسا فاهما متمكنا .
أهلا بيك .


----------



## BITAR (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!*



i m muslima قال:


> يا اخ كما توجد مواقع و منتديات تنفي الخبر
> 
> هناك مواقع و منتديات تقول انه اسلم
> 
> ...


طيب ادعى ربنا يهديك ويهدى المحمديين
وبلاش قتل وانفجارات وزراعه مخدرات ونصف ابراج وفتاوى 
( تبرك الصحابه ببول الرسول & الرسول طاهر حتى عرقه وفضلاته & ارضاع الزميل زميلتة بالعمل ) بالمناسبه ده مش كلامى دة موضوع الفتاوى دة كلام المفتى د / على جمعه & ود / عزت استاذ الحديث بالازهر


----------



## Dark_Angel2008 (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!*

نطالب قلم حر بنقل الموضوع الى منتدى الحوار الإسلامي


----------



## i m muslima (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!*



BITAR قال:


> طيب ادعى ربنا يهديك ويهدى المحمديين
> وبلاش قتل وانفجارات وزراعه مخدرات ونصف ابراج وفتاوى
> ( تبرك الصحابه ببول الرسول & الرسول طاهر حتى عرقه وفضلاته & ارضاع الزميل زميلتة بالعمل ) بالمناسبه ده مش كلامى دة موضوع الفتاوى دة كلام المفتى د / على جمعه & ود / عزت استاذ الحديث بالازهر



انا مدعتلكش الهداية ليك

ان الله يهدي من يشاء 

ولست انا من يهدي ​


----------



## قلم حر (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!*



Dark_Angel2008 قال:


> نطالب قلم حر بنقل الموضوع الى منتدى الحوار الإسلامي


أخي : المقالات التي تتحدث عن (كذبجزء مهم من المسلمين و مصداقية منتدياتهم ) و التي لا تمت للحوار .
ليس هناك موقعها الوظيفي .
يعني : لو كان هناك تدليس على حوار أو منع الكاتب من الكتابه ( أو طرده ) من غير أي سبب ( كما حصل مع أستاذنا السفير ) .....يبقى هناك موقعه .
هذا القسم هو الوحيد ( على حد علمي ) الذي يتناول الأخبار الصحفيه ( من هذا النوع ) .
و هناك موضوع آخر عن أكذوبة اٍسلام ( كاكا ) في قسم الشهادات !
طبعا كعادتنا : بالدليل و البرهان .
الرب يبارك حياتك .


----------



## BITAR (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!*



joudi قال:


> يا مسيحيين لماذا هذا التجريح كله ولماذا جل حديثكم هو إهانة الدين الإسلامي لا وبل​
> وتقومون بالإساءة إلى شخص لم ترونه قط ولاتعرفون عنه شيئا,تسيئون إلى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو لم يسئ إليكم هل المسيح عليه السلام أمركم بهذا ؟هل أوصاكم بتجريح شخص والإساءة إليه وهو ميت وفي غيابه؟أنتم هكذا تسيئون إلى المسيح وليس المسلمين,فمهما قلتم لن تنقسوا أو تزيدوا شيئا .فهم متشبتون بدينهم و رسولهم الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم.تقولون هو رجل المتعة لا والله ليس كذلك بل لحكمة في نفسه اقرؤوا عن سيرته العطرة كي تعوا وتفهموا.هو كان يتزوج الأرامل اللواتي ليس لديهن من يعولهن وأغلبهن كن عجوزات فقولوا لي هل في العجوز أي متعة فكروا قليلا. والله ثم والله الإسلام هو دين الحق. ليست الهداية بيد الناس وإن كانت كذلك لتمنيت لكم الهداية جميعا لكن الهداية بيد رب العباد يهدي من يشاء.
> يا مسيحيين اتقوا الله ولا قوموا بالإساءة إلى أي شخص أيا كان دينه.
> كي لا تسيئوا لأنفسكم ولاتسيئوا للمسيح عيسى ابن مريم عبد الله ورسوله وليس ابنه وقد قال الله تعالى في كتابه العزيز في سورة الإخلاص: بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ قُلْ هُوَ اللَّهُ ‏أَحَدٌ اللَّهُ الصَّمَدُ لَمْ يَلِدْ وَلَمْ يُولَدْ وَلَمْ يَكُن لَّهُ كُفُواً أَحَد }.
> ...


* انت بتتكلم على ايه *
* مين ده الى يقدر يشتم محمد ( ص)*
* ولكن بالله عليك اشهدك علشان تعرف*
* مين الى بيشتم عليه*
*اولا : المفتى وهو عالم ودكتور*
* قال وكتب فى كتبه ان الصحابه *
*كانوا يتبركون ببول الرسول *
*عارضه*
* وزير الاوقاف زقزوق *
*وهو عالم ايضا*
*رد عليه المفتى *
*وقال له ان جسمه طاهر حتى فضلاته طاهرة!!!!!!!!*
*ثانيا:موضوع التثليث والتوحيد*
* تقدر تفهمها كويس*
* فى الرد على*
* الشبهات الوهميه حول *
* الكتاب المقدس*

*وبعدين فى *
*ملحوظه*
*احنا مشفناش محمد*
* لكن (ام حرام) شفته*
* وكانت تجمع*
*( عرقه) وتوزعه على القبيله*
*( ازاى معرفش ) *
*عموما الحمدلله ان احنا*
* مشفنهوش *
*كنا*
* قرفنا*
*وبعدين جوازه*
* من الارامل*
* كانت هوايه *​


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!*



ٌREMON قال:


> هههههه فكرتنى بقصة أسلام كاكا
> احلى حاجة فى المسلمين انهم كذابين و بيصدقو كذبهم و شكلهم بيكون وحش قووووووووووووووى لما نجيب من مصادرهم كذبهم:t33:



 هذه اول مشاركه لى فى المنتدى وفوجئت بهذا الرد الغير حضارى بالمره ولماذا التعميم فهل تقبل ان اقول كل المسيحين كذابين 
وبعدين ما المشلكه فى اسلام فلان او علان او العكس طالما انت واثق من دينك 
وشكرا


----------



## قلم حر (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!*



حيران قال:


> هذه اول مشاركه لى فى المنتدى وفوجئت بهذا الرد الغير حضارى بالمره ولماذا التعميم فهل تقبل ان اقول كل المسيحين كذابين
> وبعدين ما المشلكه فى اسلام فلان او علان او العكس طالما انت واثق من دينك
> وشكرا


كان نفسي أقرأ ردعلى جوهر الموضوع !!
أو حتى التطرق لجوهر الموضوع .....لكن ( وما نيل المطالب بالتمني )!!
يا أخي : أنا معك بخصوص التعميم الخاطىء ( مع أن الكذب محلل للمسلم بثلاث ) ....لكننا لسنا هنا بحوار أديان .
ألم يلفت نظرك نعتنا بالكفار و المشركين مثلا ؟؟؟
أو التلميحات الكثيره لها ؟؟؟
لكن بصراحه : لا أتوقع الحياد سوى من قلق قليله من المسلمين لا تتعدى عدد أصابع اليد .
أهلا بيك على أي حال .
بالتوفيق .


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!*



قلم حر قال:


> كان نفسي أقرأ ردعلى جوهر الموضوع !!
> أو حتى التطرق لجوهر الموضوع .....لكن ( وما نيل المطالب بالتمني )!!
> يا أخي : أنا معك بخصوص التعميم الخاطىء ( مع أن الكذب محلل للمسلم بثلاث ) ....لكننا لسنا هنا بحوار أديان .
> ألم يلفت نظرك نعتنا بالكفار و المشركين مثلا ؟؟؟
> ...



الف شكر على ردك واهتمامك بس بصراحه انا تطرقت لجوهر الموضع الا هو حريه العقيده فكل شخص حر فى اختيار دينه ومن ثم لا تعليق على اسلام فلان او تنصر علان دون الخوض فى كلام جارح واسمح لى لم افهم قصدك من ان الكذب محلل للمسلم بثلاثه برجاء الرد لو سمحت 
مع توضيح لماذا هذا المنتدى وما الهدف منه هل هو لتجريح المسلمين ام هو للتعرف على السلام الذى هو جوهر المسيحه


----------



## قلم حر (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!*



حيران قال:


> الف شكر على ردك واهتمامك بس بصراحه انا تطرقت لجوهر الموضع الا هو حريه العقيده فكل شخص حر فى اختيار دينه ومن ثم لا تعليق على اسلام فلان او تنصر علان دون الخوض فى كلام جارح واسمح لى لم افهم قصدك من ان الكذب محلل للمسلم بثلاثه برجاء الرد لو سمحت .
> 1) فلتقرأ الموضوع من جديد !!!
> لم نتكلم عن حرية العقيده أبدا !!
> بل تكلمنا عن الكذب المنتشر في الكثير من المنتديات الاٍسلاميه !
> ...


هنا قسمين حواريين للمسيحيه :
1) الأسئله و الأجوبه .
2) الرد على الشبهات .
و قسم في الاٍسلام :
الحوار الاٍسلامي .
هنا دعوه عامه للحوار .....اٍن أردت أن تحاور بأي منهما .....فلتكتب في الأقسام المخصصه لذلك.
------------------------
أرجو أن تقرأ الموضوع بتركيز ......فالموضوع لم يكن عن حرية العقيده أبدا .
موفق .


----------



## REDEMPTION (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!*

*+*


أشكر كل من قال بالرد على تلك الامور " المُخزية " بكل موضوعيه .. و أشكر الاخ الحبيب " *قلم حر* " على طرحه للموضوع بشكل علمى موثق ..

*و أشكر الاخوة المسلمون جميعاً* .. أشكرهم على محاولاتهم المستميته فى إثبات صدق دينهم ، بواسطة المسيحيون " تحديداً " .. بل إن اسلم  شخص " بوذى " أو هندوسى " لن يُعيره أحداً أى إهتمام ..

*تُرى لماذا ؟* !..

لماذ المسيحى بالذات هو من تقوم الدنيا من أجله لو أسلم و لا تقعد ؟؟
لماذا السعى خلف إسلام المسيحين دون غيرهم من " المشركين " ؟؟؟؟

الحقيقة أيها الاخوة ان السبب .. مُخزى للغاية .. كما سبق و اشرت فى بداية مشاركتى لتعبير " مُخزى " هذا ..

فهم يحتاجون إلى قوم مشهود لهم بعبادتهم الصحيحة القويه حتى يشهدوا لدينهم .. و ما من شهادة أعظم من ان يدخلوا فى هذا الدين " الجديد "  ، فمعروف فى تاريخ البشرية كلها .. و منذ نشأت العالم و حتى الآن .. أنه ليس هناك ديانة إلهيه ، قوية ، تسموا تعاليمها عن أية تعاليم آخرى ، سوى المسيحية ..

لم يحاولوا أن يسألوا أنفسهم سؤالاً واحداً فقط .. لماذ ترك الله البشرية بعد أن صعد المسيح بالجسد ،  و بعد بشارة القيامة - الكاذبة من وجهة نظرهم - و بعد أن آمن الملايين من الناس بأن المسيح هو الله ، لماذا يتركهم فى ضلالهم ، أكثر من ستة قرون ؟!!! .. ستة قرون يظن الناس أن إنساناً عادياً .. هو الله .. !! .. ستة قرون !! ..

أما إسلام ذلك اللاعب الفرنسى المشهور " تيرى هنرى " .. فهو من الامور " المخزية " حقاً 

فماذا يُعنى لكم - الاخوة المسلمون - ان تيرى هنرى قد أسلم ؟ 

ثم هل هو أسلم بالفعل ؟!! 

لنرى تلك الصور  ..









*1 - واضح من إرتفاع الجبهه عن الارض أن الهدف لم يكن لأداء فريضة الركوع فى الاسلام *
*2 - إنغماس الوجه فى الارض يدل على أن المقصود هو التقبيل *
*3 - إنتفاخ " الخد " واضح تماماً و لا يحتاج إلى إستنابط انه " يقبل " الارض *
*4 - الانحناء فى فقرات العنق لا يحوى إطلاقاً أنها " سجدة " أو " ركعة " كالفريضة لاسلاميه *


و يمكننا أن نتبين الامر أكثر بالنظر إلى هذه اللقطات المقربة لمنطقة " الخد " و " الفم " 
















تحياتى


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!*

ا شكر الفلم الحر على التوضيح والاهتمام


----------



## فلسطيني مسلم (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!*

اخي احنا لا قومنا الدنيا ولا قعدناهاا مس اسلم فأهلا وسهلا به  وتقبل الله توبته وجعلها في ميزان حسناته 
واسلامه لو انه اسلم لا يعني شيء لكن ان الاعلام يحتاج لاي شيء فقط  لينشرة  انه شخصية مشهورة وعندما يحدث شيء لو كان بسيط فأن الاحداث والاذاعاات والصحف  تغطيه ونحن لا ذنب لنا 


تحياتي


----------



## i m muslima (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!*



REDEMPTION قال:


> *+*
> 
> 
> أشكر كل من قال بالرد على تلك الامور " المُخزية " بكل موضوعيه .. و أشكر الاخ الحبيب " *قلم حر* " على طرحه للموضوع بشكل علمى موثق ..
> ...



هههههههههههههه

بس انت بتحلل ايه


----------



## قلم حر (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!*



حيران قال:


> ا شكر الفلم الحر على التوضيح والاهتمام


أشكر لك أخلاقك....و تدقيقك فيما كتبته .
كثر الله من أمثالك ....ينتبهون عندما ننبهم لجوهر الموضوع .
أغلبنا ( و أنا منهم ) قد ننتبه لجزء من المشاركات كثيرا جدا ( و لا ينتهون لجميعها ) و قد يتأثرون بمداخله غير جوهريه و يعلقون عليها .
شكرا لك .....شكرا لمصداقيتك .
بالتوفيق من ملك السلام .


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!*

ولك منى فلم الحر كل الحب والتقدير


----------



## My Rock (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!*

لنرى الفلم مع بعض يا اخوة على الرابط التالي:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VOgJp9xgBRU


هو الي يركع, يركع بجبهته ام بوجهه يا اصدقائي؟

لنقارن صورة تيري هنري مع مسلم اخر يصلي:















الا تلاحضون الفرق الكبير؟

و خلينا ندخل على موقعه الشخصي و خاصة في نبذة عن حياته:
http://www.14henry.com/Biography.htm

الا يستحق اسلامه ان يكتب في نبذته؟ مثلا تحوله للاسلام او اي شئ من هذا القبيل؟

فعلا اصحاب العقول في نعيم


----------



## ROMA75 (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!*

يا جماعة اعذروا المسلمين 
هما حاسسين ان دينهم كله ضعف ووهن 
ومابيصدقوايلاقووا حاجة يحاولول يثبتوا بيها ان دينهم صح 
- يأولوا ايه علشان تتطابق مع اكتشاف علمى مثلا 
- ادعاء اسلام اى  ميحى خاصة لو كان شهور  والتهليل له 
- اخفاء الاحاديث الجنسية لمحمد وتصرفاته المخجلة او تفسيرها بطريقة مغلوطة و يقنعوا الناس انها اوامر ربنا 
زى قصة زواجه من زوجة ابنه زينب بنت جحش لما راح يزوره فوقع نظره عليها فاشتهاها 
قال ايه بقى ربنا امره انه يتزوجها ومحمد مرديش علشان خايف من الكلام الناس فالله وبخه بالايه المعروفة 
وطبعا المسلمين البسطاء بيقتنعوا بالكلام ده بدون تفكير مع ان لو بعض تفكير بسيط من اى واحد هيعرف الحقيقة والكدب 
علشان كدة انا مش بستغرب لما بيهللوا وبعلوا صوتهم لان ده دايما اسلوب الضعيف الذى بشعر بضعف  مبدأه
عايز اسال 
مثال اذا هنرى اسلم 
هل هذا معناه ان الاسلام دين حق ؟ 
هل معناه ان هنرى العبقرى فهم القران ودرسه ودرس سيرة محمد الجنسية وامن بيها ؟
هل معنى انه سجد انه اسلم ؟ 
تحبوا اجيبلكم انا صور للاعبيين تانى سجدوا بعد جون او لعبة حلوة 
ولا بلاش احسن تنقلوها فى المنتديات وتقولوا انهم اسلموا


----------



## 3frkosh (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!*

يسلم قلمك الحر يا عسل دول عايزين اى نصر حتى ولو كان بالكذب
وعلى العموم لو اسلم _ودا محصلش_يبقى خسر دنيته وابديته ويستاهل يكون مسلم


----------



## قلم حر (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!*



فلسطيني مسلم قال:


> اخي احنا لا قومنا الدنيا ولا قعدناهاا مس اسلم فأهلا وسهلا به وتقبل الله توبته وجعلها في ميزان حسناته
> واسلامه لو انه اسلم لا يعني شيء لكن ان الاعلام يحتاج لاي شيء فقط لينشرة انه شخصية مشهورة وعندما يحدث شيء لو كان بسيط فأن الاحداث والاذاعاات والصحف تغطيه ونحن لا ذنب لنا
> 
> 
> تحياتي


أنا تكلمت عن أغلب المنتديات الاٍسلاميه !!
ممكن جدا تعمل بحث صغير على الجوجل عن الموضوع .....ستتفاجىء بحجم الكذبه و تداولها .
و أنا لم أقل المسلمين ... لم أقل الاٍسلام !
طبعا لا ذنب لك ......هل اٍتهمناك بشيء ؟؟
أهلا بك .



i m muslima قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> بس انت بتحلل ايه


بيحلل معلومه أغلب الاقراء فهموها !



ROMA75 قال:


> يا جماعة اعذروا المسلمين
> هما حاسسين ان دينهم كله ضعف ووهن
> ومابيصدقوايلاقووا حاجة يحاولول يثبتوا بيها ان دينهم صح
> - يأولوا ايه علشان تتطابق مع اكتشاف علمى مثلا
> ...


أهلا و سهلا بك ......لكن لندع الحوار الديني للأقسام المخصصه .
و كلامك منطقي جدا .
لكن لكل حوار منتدى مخصص للتنظيم .....
أهلا بيك في منتداك .



3frkosh قال:


> يسلم قلمك الحر يا عسل دول عايزين اى نصر حتى ولو كان بالكذب
> وعلى العموم لو اسلم _ودا محصلش_يبقى خسر دنيته وابديته ويستاهل يكون مسلم


ربنا يهدي كل من يكذب ( لأي سبب كان ) ليعرف النور الحقيقي .
أهلا بيك .
منور .


----------



## قلم حر (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!*



My Rock قال:


> لنرى الفلم مع بعض يا اخوة على الرابط التالي:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VOgJp9xgBRU
> 
> 
> ...


شكرا للاٍضافه الجوهريه .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## قلم حر (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!*



REDEMPTION قال:


> *+*
> 
> 
> أشكر كل من قال بالرد على تلك الامور " المُخزية " بكل موضوعيه .. و أشكر الاخ الحبيب " *قلم حر* " على طرحه للموضوع بشكل علمى موثق ..
> ...


تحليل منطقي و عملي .....لمن أراد أن يفهمه فعلا .
و يشكل اٍضافه للروابط و الفيديو و موقع هنري الشخصي( مداخله الأخ روك ) اٍحاطه للموضوع من كل جوانبه .
لكن لن يأتيك رد موضوعي سوى :
ما هذا التحليل ؟؟
لا اٍكراه بالدين !
و هكذا !!
مع أن الموضوع أصلا يتكلم عن كذب منتديات كثيره جدا جدا ......و لم يتطرق للاٍسلام كعقيده !!
تخيل أكاذيبهم بهذه المواضيع ......فماذا تتوقع أن يكتبو عن المسيحيه ؟؟
ربنا يفتح البصائر لجميع البشر .


----------



## عبد الحميد (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!*

الله يعز الإسلام المسلمون لا يكذبون لأن الله ورسوله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم حرمو الكذب والله يهينا جميعا ويدخلنا الجنة آمين


----------



## القيصر (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!*



عبد الحميد قال:


> الله يعز الإسلام المسلمون لا يكذبون لأن الله ورسوله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم حرمو الكذب والله يهينا جميعا ويدخلنا الجنة آمين



ايه دا الكلام الكبير
انت عايش فين يا حبيبي اكيد بجزيره لوحدك ومافيش مسلمين معاك
عالعموم ربنا يهديك


----------



## amali (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!*

المهم ان هنري مسلم خليكم كدة عنديين

و اتفضلو هذه المفاجأة

هذى اول انشودة اسلامية لمايكل جاكسون بعد ان هداة الله على يد فتاة مسلمة وقع في حبها
ارجو ان تعجبكم .



http://upload.9q9q.net/file/hfEDHdno...49519.3gp.html​


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!*

انا معجب بتييري هنري كلاعب حتى ولو كان بوذي 
فكيف و هو مسلم ؟؟؟؟
الله يهدي الجميع 

و دمتم سالمين


----------



## REDEMPTION (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!*

*+*


*بإسم الله الواحد* ​ 



> المهم ان هنري مسلم خليكم كدة عنديين
> 
> و اتفضلو هذه المفاجأة
> 
> ...


 
الاخ أو الاخت amali 

عنديين إزاى يعنى ؟  ... *هو بالعافيه*  .. حضرتك بتفكرنى بواحد بيقول أن الفرخة ليها *تلات أرجل* فالناس تقوله إزاى ؟ الفرخة قدامك مالهاش غير رجلين اتنين فقط .. فيرد عليهم ويقول : براحتكم خليكم فى ضلالكم و عنادكم !!!!!!!!!!

ثم أيه علاقة مايكل جاكسون .. بتيرى هنرى ؟!! .. *يمكن ولاد عم* 

ثم فيه سؤال محيرنى معلش عزيزى .. هو إسلام مايكل جاكسون .. كان قبل (( *قضية الشذوذ* )) المعروفه عنه .. و لا بعدها .. 

تحياتى


----------



## amali (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!*



REDEMPTION قال:


> *+*
> 
> 
> *بإسم الله الواحد* ​
> ...



السلام عليكم

اولا شكرا لك اخي على طريقة كلامك 

انا اعرف اني خرجت عن الموضوع

و اظن انك لو دورت في الصفحات ستجد ردود خارجة عن الموضوع

انا تعمدت و حطتها هنا لاني ملقتش مكان مناسب ليها

اما عن ماضي مايكل بلاش تفكر فيه فكر كيف هو الان

و عفى الله عمى سلف

 ان الله غفور رحيم

اختك/امل​


----------



## عبد الحميد (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!*

قلت الله يهديني يااك

فالإجابة

آميين

نحن نقول في الصلاة

إهدنا الصراط المستقيم

دائما نطلب الهداية

وأنا أقو لكم الله يهديكم

المهم تري همري لديه أصدقاء مسلمين وأنا متأكد أنه سيصبح مسلم إن شاء الله  رب العالمين


----------



## Christian Knight (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!*

*طب ما كلنا لينا اصدقاء مسلمين يا عبد الحميد بس هل معنى ذلك اننا هنفقد عقولنا ونعتنق الاسلام؟!!!!!!!!!

واضح انه ليس عندك اى فكرة عن الشبع الروحى الذى تمده المسيحية للانسان المسيحى ولك عذرك فى ذلك فانت محمدى.

ده غير ان ذلك لا يغير الموضوع الاصلى وهو ان المسلمين يكذبون ويدعون على اناس عقلاء انهم اسلموا وذلك ما هو الا دليل على احتضار الاسلام وان المسلمين لم يعد لهم سوى الكذب ليحافظوا على ما تبقى من دينهم الذى لم يعد يصلح لعالم القرن الحادى والعشرين.

اما بخصوص مايكل جاكسون فالمفروض انكم تكونوا مكسوفين من نفسكم لانه اسلم بعدما علم ان محمد جامع عائشة وهى طفلة وان هذا محلل فى الاسلام وكما هو معروف عن مايكل جاكسون انه معجب كبير بالاطفال مثل محمد يعنى وجد فى محمد ضالته المنشودة لكن انتم مثل الذين يقول الكتاب المقدس عنهم:

الذين نهايتهم الهلاك الذين الههم بطنهم و مجدهم في خزيهم الذين يفتكرون في الارضيات (في  3 :  19)​*


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!*

ما هذا الاسفاف والاستفزاز وهل المسيحيه اخى تدعوا  الى التحقير من شان الغير اى كانت ديانته وعقيدته
وهل انت فعلا روحانى لدرجه ان تتهم الغير بالكذب من دون دليل بل وتعمم الكذب
ثم ان الروحانيه التى تتشدق بها وتتشبع انت بها دوننا نحن المسلمين تجعل فى قلبك كل هذا الكره والحقد 
الاجابه لا طبعا لان الروحانيه التى تتكلم عنها تجعل صاحبها ينعم بالسلام مع البشر جميعا بدون تفريق 
ارجوا ان تراجع نفسك شويه 
وبعدين ايه هى المشكله اساسا فى اسلام فلان اوغير ذلك من الامور التافه منذ حوالى اسوعين ونحن تنكلم عن اسلام تيرى هنرى يارته ماسجد او شكر الارض حتى لاتزعل ماهو احنا كده يارب نتصدر فى التافه
وبعدين عيب ان تتكلم بهذه الطريقه على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم لانك بذلك بتجرح مشاعرنا فهذا يكفيك
وبعدين ماهذا المنتدى نحن دخلناه لنتعرف على ثقافات ونتشاور ونستفيد ونفيد بش ننهان وننتشتم 
ولو كان هذا هو اسلوب منتدكم فلاحسن عدم دخوله وسلام 
راجع نفسك اخى فى كل ماسبق واعتقد انك هتلقى نفسك غلطان وهذا ليس عيب وانما العيب هو الاستمرار فى هذا الاسلوب الغير حضارى يابتاع القرن الواحد والعشرين


----------



## Dark_Angel2008 (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!*

ده أنا حتى إسمعت إنو مايكل جاكسون كان لوطي و بحب التشبه بالنساء و له شذوذ جنسي فوجد ضالته و محمد كان قدوته فماذا تتوقعون يا مسلمين هنبئاً لكم الشاذ مايكل جاكسون ههههههههههه


----------



## amali (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!*



Dark_Angel2008 قال:


> ده أنا حتى إسمعت إنو مايكل جاكسون كان لوطي و بحب التشبه بالنساء و له شذوذ جنسي فوجد ضالته و محمد كان قدوته فماذا تتوقعون يا مسلمين هنبئاً لكم الشاذ مايكل جاكسون ههههههههههه



يا استاذ ان الله غفور رحيم

المهم كيف اصبح الان لا يهم ماضيه ​


----------



## REDEMPTION (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!*



amali قال:


> يا استاذ ان الله غفور رحيم​
> 
> 
> المهم كيف اصبح الان لا يهم ماضيه ​


 

*+*

إن الله غفور رحيم ... صدقت ، و لكن السؤال هو كيف اصبحت حياته الآن ، هل إعتزل الغناء ؟ .. أو هل الآن ينشد أناشيد دينية فقط .. أليس الغناء حرام شرعاً فى عقيدتكم ؟ .. و كثيراً ما نجد بعض الشيوخ المسلمون الذين ينهون عن الغناء .. و كثيراً ما نجد بعض الفنانات (( التائبات )) عن التمثيل ، وكأنه كفر و ذنب ، أليس كله (( فن )) كما يقولون .

لدينا (( مُرنم )) كان يحيا حياته بكل فساد وشر .. و كان (( يُغنى )) فى الحفلات و الافراح ، و كان مسيحى أيضاً ، و لكنه كان مسيحى بالاسم فقط ، و عندما أشرق نور الله فى قلبه ، إستغل صوته العذب الجميل الرائع فى  الترانيم ، و الترانيم هى تسابيح لله ، او صلوات ، وصارت حياته مثل يُحتذى به و قدوة حسنه للشباب المسيحى الذى يريد أن يعبد الله بالحق .

 هذا هو التغيير .. هذه هى النقلة الجوهرية .. من الظلام الى النور .. من حياة داعره فاسدة ، الى حياة منيرة مستنيرة بالايمان الصحيح ، اما و أن تأتى و تخبرينا بأن هذا أسلم ، و ذاك أسلم .. فليدخل الاسلام ثلاثة أرباع الكره الارضية ، فماذا يُعنينا نحن " المخلصين بإسمه "  ..

أكرر عزيزتى أن الدين الصحيح ليس بالكم ، فلو نظرنا إلى العدد ، سنجد الملايين فى العالم يعبدون الاوثان حتى يومنا هذا ، و سنجدهم أكثر كثيراً جداً من المسلمين فى كل أنحاء العالم ، فهل هذا يدل على صحة إيمانهم ؟ 

هناك  مذاهب فى الاسلام و مشتقة من مذهب الشيعة الامامية .. يعبدون (( علىّ )) على انه الله !! حاشا ، هذا هو مذهب العلويين (*)، هل هذا أختى هو الاسلام الذى تدعون الناس إليه ، أما كان بالاولى ان تدعوا هؤلاء القوم الكافرين ، الذين كفروا بالله ، و يدعون مسلمين زوراً ، و لكنك إن نظرتى إلى المسيحية ، ستجدين طوائف كثيرة ، و لكنهم جميعاً يؤمنون بالمسيح رباً و إلهاً ، يؤمنون بأنه هو الله الظاهر فى الجسد ، فلا إختلاف إطلاقاً فى الثوابت و الاساسيات .

و أخيراً و ليس آخراً اتمنى أن تكون الاضافات المقبلة فى جوهر الموضوع و عذراً لحديثى هذا ..

تقبلوا تحياتى

__________________
(*) إسلام بلا مذاهب - د / مصطفى الشكعة


----------



## newman_with_jesus (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!*

لاخ العزيز 
سلام ومحبة ربنا يسوع المسيح 
نشكرك على طرح موضوع شيق كهذا الموضوع


----------



## S W (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!*

لم ارى شعبا اغرب قط من الشعب العربي
يتحاور بعدوان في موضوع لن يرفعه قدر شبر في حياته
بالله عليكم راح تدخلوا الجنه لو عرفتم هنري مسلم ولا كافر ولا ملحد ولا جني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لو مسلم الحمدلله
لو مسيحي الله يهديه
لو غير ذلك برضه الله يهديه
بس اني اتضارب واضيع وقتي عشان اثبت انه مسلم ولا كافر  فذلك هي الفاجعه الكبرى للانسان ؟؟؟؟​


----------



## ام سهم (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!*

سلام ونعمة الرب يسوع المسيح للجميع
ما عندي شي كتير احكيه لكن بنصح كل اخواتنا المسلمين يدخلوا لموقع islamyat.com ويفوتوا على كتب/ كتب اسلامية
ويقراءوا كتاب قس ونبي دا حيفيدهم كتير ويكشفلهم الحقيقة أي حقيقة محمد
وشكرا ليكم


----------



## samer12 (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!*

   تسلم العقول النيرة يا s w

يعني وقت بتحبوا تتكلموا بعقل وحكمة بيطلع معكم هذا الكلام 
لو مسلم الحمدلله
لو مسيحي الله يهديه
لو غير ذلك برضه الله يهديه
 انت أجيت بنصيحة انت نفسك بتعارضها بكلامك


----------



## S W (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!*

ليس لاني لا املك ردا لك
بل لان الموضوع لن يستحق جدالا كثيرا 
شكرا على رايك وجادل في موضوع هنري حتى تدخل الجنه بسبب هنري


----------



## REDEMPTION (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!*



S W قال:


> بالله عليكم راح تدخلوا الجنه لو عرفتم *هنري مسلم* *ولا كافر* *ولا ملحد* ولا جني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​
> ​








> بس اني اتضارب واضيع وقتي عشان *اثبت انه مسلم ولا كافر* فذلك هي الفاجعه الكبرى للانسان ؟؟؟؟



ها هو أكثر العقلاء فى الاخوة المسلمين .. تحياتى يا صديقى .. فأنت خير دليل على سلوك و أفكار الاحباء المسلمين ...  

أخشى أنه أصبح مجرد *حلم أو أمنية* أن يتحدث المرء مع بعض الاحباء المسلمين بشكل متحضر و هادىء و يحترم مشاعر الآخرين ..... و عقلياتهم 

و لا يصفهم بالكفر و يساويهم بالملحلدين  .. فى عقر دارهم  

*حقاً أن :* ​

​​*[Q-BIBLE]**من ثمارهم تعرفونهم. هل يجتنون من الشوك عنبا أو من الحسك تينا؟ *( مت 7 : 16 )*[/Q-BIBLE]*
​


----------



## mira mor (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!*

مفيش فايده انتوا دايما تطلعوا الاشاعه و تصدقوها ياريت تفوقوا و تبطلوا الاوهام دى


----------



## mira mor (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!*

:36_1_50:مفيش فايده بردوا هتفضلوا تطلعوا الاشاعه وتصدقوها على فكره ده نقص فى الايمان :big36:


----------



## فيدو ديدو (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!*

عن جد يا اموللللللللللل انت رهيبة بس كلامك بيضحك
وياريت لو بتكتري من مشاركاتك لحتى نضحك اكتر
الله ينور عقلك


----------



## mira mor (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!*

:94:احلى حاجه فيكوا بطلعوا الكذبه وبتصدقوها على فكره ده نقص ايمان و هنرى مسيحى و هيفضل مسيحى لانه مش معقول هيبقى فى نور و يخرج للظلام


----------



## mira mor (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!*

احلى حاجه فيكوا بطلعوا الكذبه وبتصدقوها على فكره ده نقص ايمان و هنرى مسيحى و هيفضل مسيحى لانه مش معقول هيبقى فى نور و يخرج للظلام


----------



## amali (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!*



mira mor قال:


> احلى حاجه فيكوا بطلعوا الكذبه وبتصدقوها على فكره ده نقص ايمان و هنرى مسيحى و هيفضل مسيحى لانه مش معقول هيبقى فى نور و يخرج للظلام



هههههههه

مين اللي عندو نقص في الايمان يا اخت اللي عندو نقص في الايمان هو اللي بيضل يكتب فعل المسلمون ذهبو المسلمون اكذوبة اسلام فلان يعني اللي بيتكلم و اللي بيريد يدمر الاسلام
لكن الله سبحانه و تعالى معنا ودائما ينصرنا على اعداء الاسلام الحمد لله

هههههههه

يا استاذة اللي اسلم الحمد لله 

و اللي ما اسلم الله يهديه


----------



## فيدو ديدو (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنر*

افتحوا قلوبكم وعقولكم المظلمة ودعو المسيح ينير دربكم
الى متى ستبقون منعزلين على العالم ياريت لو بتفكرو بعقلانية ولو لمرة واحدة


----------



## ضيف جديد (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنر*

اللهم اهده وغيره من عبادك اجمعين لدين الاسلام دين الحق


----------



## asula (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنر*

حبيب قلبي يسوع منو يتركو؟؟
لا هذا مجرد انه يبوس الارض 
لان ربنا يسوع غالي كثير وما في شي بالدني كلها يستحق ان نتخلى عن حبيبي يسوع 
الرب يبارك حياتكم بجاه حبيبي يسوع


----------



## anass 357 (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنر*



ٌREMON قال:


> هههههه فكرتنى بقصة أسلام كاكا
> احلى حاجة فى المسلمين انهم كذابين و بيصدقو كذبهم و شكلهم بيكون وحش قووووووووووووووى لما نجيب من مصادرهم كذبهم:t33:



من قال لك أن المسلمين أطلقوا تلك الكذبة ؟؟؟؟
ألديك مصادر ذلك؟
أم أنك تنطق عن الهوى؟


----------



## الطهراوي (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!*

القنبلة اننفجرت الصحف العالمية والجامعات والعلماء يشهدون بعدم صلب المسيح(انجيل يهوذا) 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته في البداء يا أخوتي هذه أمانه لكل من يقرأ هذا الموضوع أن ينشره في أي ملتقى للأديان مع تعديل ما يرها مناسبا وهذه أمانه ستسأل عنها يوم الدين بأنك ستعرف الان الحق ولم تبلغه




قال الله تعالى: ﴿ وَقَوْلِهِمْ إِنَّا قَتَلْنَا الْمَسِيحَ عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ وَلَكِنْ شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ وَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ اخْتَلَفُوا فِيهِ لَفِي شَكٍّ مِنْهُ مَا لَهُمْ بِهِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ إِلَّا اتِّبَاعَ الظَّنِّ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ يَقِينًا(157)بَلْ رَفَعَهُ اللَّهُ إِلَيْهِ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَزِيزًا حَكِيمًا(158)﴾ (النساء:157-158).
ذكرت صحيفة الواشنجتون تايمز THE WASHINGTON TIMES فى عددهـا الصادر فى 7 إبريل 2006 مقالا بعنوان Judas stars as 'anti-hero' in gospel By Julia Duin
و جاء فى هذا المقال أن الجمعية الجغرافية الدولية National Geographic 
أزاحت النقاب عن أحد المخطوطات الأثرية أو الأناجيل التى عثر عليهـا فى المنيا فى مصر ويعود تاريخهـا إلى بداية القرن الثالث الميلادى 
و أطلق على هذا الانجيل إسم إنجيل يهوذا "The Gospel of Judas,"
وقد اعتبر يهوذا من تلاميذ السيد المسيح، ويذكره التاريخ القبطى أنه هو الرجل الذى خان المسيح و يقول المسلمين أن الله شبهه بالمسيح ليصلب بدلا منه 
و قد تم ترميم هذا الإنجيل بعد العثور عليه منذ أكثر من عشر سنوات و تمت ترجمته من اللغة القبطية إلى اللغة الانجليزية فى نهاية عام 2005 وأفرج عن هذه الترجمة فى 6 إبريل هذا العام وأصبح هذا الإنجيل يباع فى الأسواق، وقد سجل الإنجيل قبل نهايته أي قبل انتهـاء بعثة المسيح مباشرة هذا النص كما تذكره الصحيفة المشار إليهـا فى مقالهـا المذكور
Near the end of the Judas gospel, Jesus tells Judas he will "exceed" the rest of the disciples "for you will sacrifice the man that clothes me."
وهذا النص معناه أن المسيح يخاطب يهوذا فى نهاية الإنجيل المنسوب إليه ويقول له أنه (أى يهوذا) سوف يختلف عن باقى الحواريين "exceed" the rest of the disciples وأنه سوف يكون الرجل ( the man ) الذي يضحى به كشبيه لى ( يلبسنى = clothes me)
ونقف ونتأمل كلمة يلبسني الذي عجز المترجم أن يكتبهـا كما جاءت فى آيات القرآن "شبه لهم"
.. هكذا يظهر الله الحق وأن المسيح لم يصلب وإنما الشخص الذي صلب هو يهوذا .. وإذا كان المسيحيين قد ادعوا أن إنجيل برنابا تم تأليفه بعد بعثة الرسول فإن هذا المخطوط يؤكد قدمه من الكربون وأوراق البردي أنه مكتوب قبل القرن الثالث الميلادي، بحسب أقوال الصحيفة المشار إليهـا .. بمعنى قبل بعثة الرسول بثلاثة قرون .
هل شبه الله يهوذا بالمسيح لخيانته أم كما يقول أنه ضحى بنفسه من أجل المسيح، فلم يذكر القرآن نصاً فى هذا ولكن المسيحيون يدعون أن يهوذا خان المسيح ثم شنق نفسه بعد هذا .. وهذا الإنجيل يدعى أنهـا كانت تضحية من يهوذا صاحب هذا الإنجيل من أجل المسيح ... والله أعلم!!!!
هكذا يشهدون على أنفسهم .. ويشهد الله والمؤمنون عليهم
وما قتلوه وما صلبوه ولكن شبه لهم ...صدق الله العظيم 
المصدر:صحيفة وشنطن تايمز على الرابط التالي:
http://www.washtime s.com/national/ 20060407- 120642-3758r. htm

فهم في البداية انكرو انجيل برنبا ليس لشيء بل لأنه فضح تعاليمهم الالية التي تدعو الانسان ليعبد مثل الآلة

انجيل برنابا الذى يشهد بأن عيسى رسول من عن الله ومن بعدة رسول اسمة (محمد)


الحمد لله الذي منَّ علينا بأعظم نعمة ألا وهي نعمة الإسلام ...
فكم يشعر المرء بالفخر والاعتزاز عندما ينتسب لهذا الدين العظيم ويكون تابعاً لأشرف الخلق أجمعين " محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم " وعندها تكون من خير أمة أخرجت للناس، تلك الأمة وهذا النبي الذي بشّر به الأنبياء أقوامهم، وكانوا يأخذون عليهم العهود ويتناقلون فيما بينهم لئن خرج الحبيب المصطفى صلوات ربي وسلامه عليه لتنصرنّه، فلا غرابة إذن من أن نجد بين نصوص الكتاب المقدس ما يشير إلى ذلك مهما حاولت يد الغدر والخيانة أن تحرف النصوص أو أن تنال من الحقيقة الدامغة :
فالذّهب وان خالطته الشوائب لكنها تعجز عن إذهاب بريقه ولمعانه !!!
فكما تعلمون أحبتي في الله أنّ الباطل مهما على واستعلى فان مصيره إلى الزوال 
وأنّ الحق لا بد وأن يظهره الله حتى يكون حجّة على القاصي والداني، فمن هنا كانت البداية ...
من هو برنابا ؟
هو أحد التلاميذ ( الحواريين ) الملازمين لسيدنا عيسى عليه السلام ، وصاحب الإنجيل الشاهد على الحق والشهيد من أجل كلمة الحق فكان جزاء هذا الإنجيل الطرد من الكتاب المقدس وذلك بقرار البابا جلاسيوس عام 492م ؛ لأنه يعارض الكتاب المقدس فيما يدّعونه بألوهية المسيح ، إلى أن جاء فيما بعد الراهب اللاتيني " فرامرينو " الذي حصل عليه من مكتبة البابوية وأعلن إسلامه بعد قراءته له كما ذكر ذلك الدكتور النصراني خليل سعادة في مقدمة ترجمته لإنجيل برنابا ...
وأمّا برنابا فكما ذكرته كتب العهد الجديد ، يتضح من خلالها أنّه رجل صادق ومن أكثر التلاميذ ( الحواريين ) ورعاً وحفظا للوصايا والتعاليم إذ ورد في سفر أعمال الرسل الإصحاح الحادي عشر الفقرة رقم ( 22-24):
(( فسمع الخبر عنهم في آذان الكنيسة التي في أورشليم فأرسلوا برنابا لكي يجتاز إلى إنطاكية الذي لمّا أتى ورأى نعمة الله فرح ووعظ الجميع أن يثبتوا في الرب بعزم القلب لأنه كان رجلاً صالحاً وممتلئاً من الروح القدس والإيمان ، فأنضمّ إلى الربّ جمع غفير )).
وأسألكم بالله لو لم تكن لدعوته التي كانت قائمة على التوحيد وعلى دين رسول الله إبراهيم والنبيين من بعده إلى محمد ) صلى الله عليه وسلم (- دين الفطرة والعقل والعاطفة- أينضم إلى الربّ جمع غفير ؟
والله لو كانت عقيدة برنابا كعقيدة النصارى اليوم التي ليس للعقل والعاطفة فيها ناقة ولا جمل، لما أنضم إلى الرب هذا الجمع ، بل زد على هذا لأحتاج إلى مئات السنين حتى يشرح لهم" الثالوث"- على سبيل المثال لا على سبيل الحصر، وغيره من الأمور التي لا يقبلها عاقل... ولكنه خاطب فطرتهم ودعاهم إلى الدين الحق الذي نزل على موسى وعيسى ومحمّد وعلى الأنبياء صلوات ربّي وسلامه عليهم أجمعين...
إنجيل برنابا ...
وفيما يلي نورد بعض ما تضمنته صفحات هذا الكتاب المضطهد :
ورد في الفصل السادس والتسعون الفقرات من 1-15 صفحة 146 :
(( (1) ولما انتهت الصلاة قال الكاهن بصوت عال : " قف يا يسوع لأنه يجب علينا أن نعرف من أنت تسكيناً لامتنا " 
(2) أجاب يسوع : " أنا يسوع بن مريم من نسل داود ، بشر مائت ويخاف الله وأطلب أن لا يعطى الإكرام والمجد إلا لله " 
(3) أجاب الكاهن : " انه مكتوب في كتاب موسى أن الهنا سيرسل لنا مسيّا الذي سيأتي ليخبرنا بما يريد الله وسيأتي للعالم برحمة الله (4) لذلك أرجوك أن تقول لنا الحق هل أنت مسيّا الله < تعني رسول الله> الذي ننتظره ؟ "
(5) أجاب يسوع : " حقاً أن الله وعد هكذا ولكني لست هو لأنه خلق قبلي وسيأتي بعدي "
(6) أجاب الكاهن إننا نعتقد من كلامك وآياتك على كل حال أنك نبي وقدوس الله 
(7) لذلك أرجوك بإسم اليهودية كلها وإسرائيل أن تفيدنا حباً في الله بأية كيفيه سيأتي مسيّا "
(8) أجاب يسوع " لعمر الله الذي تقف بحضرته نفسي أنّي لست مسيّا الذي تنتظره كل قبائل الأرض كما وعد الله أبانا إبراهيم قائلاّ : بنسلك أبارك كل قبائل الأرض 
(9) ولكن عندما يأخذني الله من العالم سيثير الشيطان مرة أخرى هذه الفتنة الملعونة بأن يحمل عادم التقوى على الاعتقاد بأني الله وابن الله (10) فيتنجّس بسبب هذا كلامي وتعليمي حتى لا يكاد يبقى ثلاثون مؤمناً (11) حينئذٍ يرحم الله العالم ويرسل رسوله الذي خلق كل الأشياء لأجله (12) الذي سيأتي من الجنوب بقوّة وسيبيد الأصنام وعبدة الأصنام (13) وسينتزع من الشيطان سلطته على البشر (14) وسيأتي برحمة الله لخلاص الذين يؤمنون به (15) وسيكون من يؤمن بكلامه مباركاً )).
وفيما يلي صورة أصلية لهذه الفقرات من هذا الإنجيل ( برنابا ) : 


وأما فيما يتعلّق بالبشارة فقد ورد اسم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلّم في هذا الإنجيل صريحاّ اسماً وصفةً :
فقد ورد أيضاً في الفصل السابع والتسعون الفقرات من 4-10 :
(( فقال حينئذٍ يسوع : " إن كلامكم لا يعزيني لأنه يأتي ظلام حيث ترجون النور ولكن تعزيتي هي في مجيء الرسول الذي سيبيد كل رأي كاذب فيّ وسيمتدّ دينه ويعمّ العالم بأسره لأنه هكذا وعد الله أبانا إبراهيم وأن ما يعزيني هو أن لا نهاية لدينه لأن الله سيحفظه صحيحاً " أجاب الكاهن : " أيأتي رسل آخرون بعد مجيء رسول الله ؟"
فأجاب يسوع : "لا يأتي بعده أنبياء صادقون مرسلون من الله، ولكن يأتي عدد غفير من الأنبياء الكذبة وهو ما يحزنني لأن الشيطان سيثيرهم بحكم الله العادل فيتسترون بدعوى إنجيلي"
وأمّا عن ذكر اسم محمد (صلى الله عليه وسلم) فقد ورد في الفقرات من 13-18:
(( فقال حينئذٍ الكاهن : " ماذا يسمّى مسيّا وما هي العلامة التي تعلن مجيئه؟"
أجاب يسوع " إن اسم مسيّا عجيب لأن الله نفسه سماه لما خلق نفسه ووضعها في بهاء سماوي قال الله : " اصبر يا محمد لأنّي لأجلك أريد أن اخلق الجنّه ، العالم وجماً غفيراً من الخلائق التي أهبها لك حتى أن من يباركك يكون مباركاً ومن يلعنك يكون ملعوناً ومتى أرسلتك إلى العالم أجعلك رسولي للخلاص وتكون كلمتك صادقة حتّى أن السماء والأرض تهنان ولكن إيمانك لا يهن أبداً إن اسمه المبارك محمّد"
حينئذٍ رفع الجمهور أصواتهم قائلين : " يا الله أرسل لنا رسولك ، يا محمد تعال سريعاً لخلاص العالم ! " ... )). 
وفيما يلي صورة أصلية لهذه الفقرات من هذا الإنجيل ( برنابا ) :


وأخيراً لا نملك إلا أن نقرأ قول الله تعالى :
" قُلْ يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ تَعَالَوْاْ إِلَى كَلَمَةٍ سَوَاء بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكُمْ
أَلاَّ نَعْبُدَ إِلاَّ اللّهَ وَلاَ نُشْرِكَ بِهِ شَيْئاً وَلاَ يَتَّخِذَ بَعْضُنَا
بَعْضاً أَرْبَاباً مِّن دُونِ اللّهِ فَإِن تَوَلَّوْاْ فَقُولُواْ اشْهَدُواْ
بِأَنَّا مُسْلِمُونَ

فكل هذه الانجيل التي تقول بعدم صلب المسيح وهم لا يعترفون بها لانها تخالف أهوائهم وتخالف ما يريدون أن يكونوا عليه في تبشيرهم فمن الصعب جدا ان يقولوا للناس أننا على طوال 2000عام كنا نبشر بخرافات بولس الذي هو مؤسس النصرانيه 
هذه الروابط للفائدة 
http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/arabic/worl...00/4885848.stm

http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/arabic/worl...00/4885540.stm

http://www.55a.net/firas/arabic/?pag...&select_page=1

والسلام عليكم
منقول 

جائزة نوبل للكدب اعطيها للمسيحيين


----------



## فيدو ديدو (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!*

صدقوني يا شباب كلام الطهراوي لا يستحق الرد


----------



## asula (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!*

اكيد طبعا عايز واحد يرد


----------



## S W (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!*

لماذا تم طرد الطهراوي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
كلام جامد والله اول مره اسمع به
الله اكبر
لم يستطع احد الرد عليه حتى الآن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
فيدو ديدو ههههههههه ما بالك يا فتى ؟؟؟ اين ردك له ؟؟؟
ويا  asula  ما بالك يا فتاه ؟؟؟ هذا ردك اكيد طبعا عايز واحد يرد ؟؟؟
سبحان الله
والله متم نوره ولو كره الكافرون
الله اكبر والعزه لله


----------



## قلم حر (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري !!*



Asheq Al-Haqq قال:


> انا معجب بتييري هنري كلاعب حتى ولو كان بوذي
> فكيف و هو مسلم ؟؟؟؟
> الله يهدي الجميع
> 
> و دمتم سالمين


كالعاده !!
مسلم يشتت أو لا يقرأ الموضوع مع الروابط أو يعاند !!
هنا واحد لم يقرأ الروابط أو قرأها و لم يتجرأ بالرد عليها !!
ربنا يهدي .



mira mor قال:


> :36_1_50:مفيش فايده بردوا هتفضلوا تطلعوا الاشاعه وتصدقوها على فكره ده نقص فى الايمان :big36:


كلام دقيق جدا ......لكن للأغلبيه و ليس الجميع .
و من لم يصدق فليبحث في النت عن ( اٍسلام تيري هنري ) !!
فيرى مواضيع لا تعد و لا تحصى عن هذه الكذبه !!
و كالعاده الدليل قالولو .
بكره واحد ييجي من السفر يبوس أرض وطنه ........يصبح مسلم غصب عنه !!
ربنا يهديهعم .



amali قال:


> هههههههه
> 
> مين اللي عندو نقص في الايمان يا اخت اللي عندو نقص في الايمان هو اللي بيضل يكتب فعل المسلمون ذهبو المسلمون اكذوبة اسلام فلان يعني اللي بيتكلم و اللي بيريد يدمر الاسلام
> مسش نقص في الاٍيمان ......ممكن تناقض العلم مع الدين الذي يهرب منه المسلمون باللف و الدوران .
> ...


ربنا يسامحك .
بس معذوره .



فيدو ديدو قال:


> افتحوا قلوبكم وعقولكم المظلمة ودعو المسيح ينير دربكم
> الى متى ستبقون منعزلين على العالم ياريت لو بتفكرو بعقلانية ولو لمرة واحدة


كلام دقيق و أؤكد عليه .



S W قال:


> لماذا تم طرد الطهراوي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> كلام جامد والله اول مره اسمع به
> الله اكبر
> لم يستطع احد الرد عليه حتى الآن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...


كالعاده يستحيل أن يتقيد أغلب المسلمين بموضوع أو تخصص قسم !!
موضوع عن أكذوبة اٍسلام تيري هنري ......جاي الطهراوي بيناقش في ( جوهر الموضوع ) !!
ييجي التاني بيسال : فين الرد على الطهراوي ؟؟؟؟
راجع عنوان الموضوع و تخصص القسم و يا ريت تجرلاب تقرأ المواضيع قبل ما ترد عليها !!
يبدو أنك كالطهراوي متخصصين بالهروب من جوهر المواضيع أو بالخروج عن تخصص الأقسام !!
نفسي أقرأ رد واحد يفند الموضوع الأصلي ......أو على الأقل تطرق للروابط الاموجوده فيه أو حتى حاول أن ينتقدها !!
يبدو أن الموضوع محسوم !!!
جدل للجدل و كلام للكلام ......و هروب ( تعودنا عليه ) من جوهر الموضوع !!!
قال دريد لحام منقفدا الفكر العربي : اٍذا أردت أن تعرف ما في اٍيطاليا يجب أن تذهب للبرازيل !
يبدو أن اأغلب الكاتبين هنا .......لم ينتبهو لكلمة ( منتقدا ) ...فاٍعتبروها حكمه و مارسوها باٍدمان منقطع النظير !!
يغلق لعدم وجود محاور واحد ( في آخر صفحات )تطرق لجوهر الموضوع ......مما يضيع وقت القارىء الكريم !!


----------

